# Pine -Cedar shake



## Trapeze Artiste (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey all, this is my first post to this site But I have used it a couple of times to find answers and the people here seem to be very helpful. 

Firstly, I'm not a newbie I have been involved in roofing in various roles since 1997 and prior to that I worked as a journeyman carpenter. However, I found an issue that has baffled me.

I live and work in Southern Alberta (Canada). Several years ago, the city I live in, was introduced to "Treated pine shake." somehow the facts surrounding this product stayed off my radar, other than a vague memory that it was touted as a terrible product to recommend. I have experience installing asphalt, cedar, rubber, composite, decra & metro metal systems and even standing seam roofs. This product is a complete mystery to me.

Now I find myself at a loss. As this product keeps popping up when I estimate homes. I have run into quite a few potential customers who tell me they have Cedar shake roofs, but when I arrive they have a shake that clearly has a "treated" composition.

So my question is: Have any Cedar manufacturers ever sold a "Cedar" shake that was "treated" or can I be fairly confident that if I see that green "hue", I am looking at a Pine surface? Any other info about this product would be great.

Thanks,

AL


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Green? On an older roof? That's algae.


----------

